# Best GIF friendly viewer



## douglatins (Apr 30, 2009)

I find that most Image viewer dont show them correctly, which one should i use?


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## angelkiller (Apr 30, 2009)

Irfanview. It's one of the first things I install on a fresh computer.



Morrison5891 said:


> http://www.irfanview.com/


----------



## douglatins (Apr 30, 2009)

Trying it now


----------



## 3870x2 (Apr 30, 2009)

never heard of the program...
why do you need to view outdated GIFs?
I feel like im missing something...


----------



## BroBQ (Apr 30, 2009)

What would you be missing?


----------



## Polarman (Apr 30, 2009)

FastStone Image Viewer 

http://www.faststone.org/FSViewerDetail.htm


----------



## aCid888* (Apr 30, 2009)

Morrison5891 said:


> http://www.irfanview.com/



That's the one I use and it does its job perfectly.


----------

